# 1 ton lawn roller



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I've never had success rolling my lawn. This guy uses a 1 ton roller on his client's lawns!

https://youtu.be/mYgAZu0stlM


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It's a VERY interesting concept!!! I think that would be all my lawn would really need to get it to the next level!!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

He's been doing it for 15 years.. Really makes me want to try it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> He's been doing it for 15 years.. Really makes me want to try it.


Is he in your area?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it only works if used in conjunction with a nuclear density test. :lol:








I kid - I know they sometimes roll greens to firm/smooth/speed up the playing surface, but I think with that comes the risk of over-compaction and water infiltration issues. I'll probably stick to topdressing.


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

I've been watching the weeks auctions hoping to find 1 under $1k. I REALLY want 1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

tigertailbell said:


> I've been watching the weeks auctions hoping to find 1 under $1k. I REALLY want 1


If I lived over there on the east coast where all that equipment is sold, I would need a larger garage.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Is he in your area?


No just a guy I watch on YouTube. I get bored while coding at work so I watch too many hehe


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> I kid - I know they sometimes roll greens to firm/smooth/speed up the playing surface, but I think with that comes the risk of over-compaction and water infiltration issues. I'll probably stick to topdressing.


Yeah this is where you need to know your soil. Mine gets frost heaves. When they put in the septic the heavy machinery didn't over compact it in any way. Our location rarely floods. If I find out someone I know has one of these I might do it..


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

hmmm - glad I came across this...in the middle of my reno and added a thick layer of new topsoil...almost 2 inches in some spots...I'm using a Brinly hand roller but its not heavy enough for the job...

Might have to call some paving contractors in my area to see if they can do this for me...


----------



## Lawn Burgundy (Apr 27, 2020)

once you roll it you could always aerate to open up the soil so it is not too compacted right? 
this would probably be really tough on a hilly sloping yard like mine though.


----------

